# Amazon sword offsping thingys



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my Swords(probably amazons or something) have new plants growing on them and i was wondering if its a bad idea 2 pluck them off


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

once the roots get long enough you can cut em' and plant em, the roots need to be at least 2-3'' long first though


----------

